# Bottom of cheese fondue started to burn



## QSis (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't made a fondue in years, and don't recall it being difficult the last time out.

But this time, I made a variation of Rachel Ray's "Fun-due", which was simply grated gruyere and grated smoked gouda, mixed with 1 T of flour, melted with white wine and lemon juice.  

It tasted good, but got very thick very quickly, and it started to burn on the bottom with still a cup or so left in the pot.  

Is there a trick to using the sterno?  At first, I used the size larger can, then went to the smaller can, but in both cases, the flame was higher than I wanted it to be.

Maybe my equipment is too old fashioned?   In the picture, the platter in the middle holds the dippers: chunks of baguette, asparagus, sausage-beef meatballs, shrimp and sauteed mushroom caps (the plate on the left is pate and crackers, not fondue-related).

Any tips from seasoned fondu-ers?

Lee


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2006)

Your fondue set should include a *metal cover* for the can of sterno which helps regulate the size of the flame, and thus the heat. 

You need to use that to prevent the cheese from burning and also to make sure it stays hot enough.

The best part of cheese fondue is the browned cheese on the bottom,  but not if it's literally burned.

Look at this picture. The cover is round and has a handle on it.

Do you have one?


----------



## QSis (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, Jenny, my fondue set is exactly that one, except for the color.  

Since the sterno can that came with the set sticks up a little over the little silver pot, the cover did not sit correctly, and kept falling off.   So I took that to mean that the cover was just to be used as a fire-snuffer.  I did try to prop it up over the can when I saw that the bottom was getting brown, but it was too late by that time.

I guess I'll have to hunt for smaller cans of sterno.  ORRRRRR, do you spoon out the sterno from the can it comes in, into the little silver pot???

I will also learn to appreciate the browned stuff on the bottom 

Thanks a million for the reply!

Lee


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 8, 2006)

A trick I learnt here is to rub garlic at the bottom of the pot. It helps stop it burning.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 8, 2006)

What has been said about partially covering the sterno can, even if you don't have a holder. Use the can top to partially cover. And when it gets too thick add some more wine.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't remove the sterno into the pot.

If another size can of strno doesn't accomodate the lid, as per what Gretchen said, try to partially cover it, somehow.  Maybe with some heavy duty foil (or a few layers of regular foil) with a hole punched out for the flame that is smaller than the opening of the sterno can (maybe by half).


----------



## threeticks (Jul 3, 2009)

There is now a fully adjustable and safer alternative available to gel cans such as the
sterno.
It is manufactured in Ireland but Im not sure if it is yet available outside of Ireland..


----------

